# ford or chevy?



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

About to purchase a used work van.any noted problems with either? Will be my 1st van. I'm definitely getting a winch for my gorlitz, anybody have input on any quirks or problems with the engine or tranny on either? I'm unbiased toward both, partial to none.I'd appreciate great feedback from anyone. I know Chevy has better pickup speed and Ford has better breaks, but engine and transmission is were I need feedback.thanks guys.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

How old are you looking to buy or you buying new? Get a V8 and both Ford and Chevy will have strong reliable engines. Both are have transmissions on par with with other. Get which ever one you can get a better deal on. If I had to get you an answer, I say Ford.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It really boils down to which one you like to ride in.

I think they will both perform well based on how well they are maintained.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ford


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gmc


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Gmc savanna 1 ton extension van very good engine and tranny lots of power even fully loaded!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

GMC 3500. You can get a used one from a rental company easily enough usually.

I like the box trucks because I'm 6', allows me to carry more, allows me to work out of the rain/snow/sun. I have mine well lit in the box as winter dark is long here.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Chevy or Gmc . But if you have to get a ford get a 1 ton


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

At my company I've driven an 06 ford e250 and an 06 Chevy 2500. Currently I'm In The ford and I hate it. I prefer the Chevy. Maybe the ford sucks because the previous plumber In the ford trashes everything.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

With the ford trucks I've seen, no matter what weight rating, the truck always look sagging rear end with little weight in back.


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

i prefer chevy but i have had problems with the front ends on almost every van/pickup i have had. I drive a 03 gmc box truck right now, a box truck is 1000 times better to work out of its just a nightmare to park in the cities.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I love my 01 chevy workhorse step van. If I had to do it all over again and can get whatever I want....I'd go with an isuzu or hino with a 12' low boy body and passenger side door on the box. I agree 100% with Toutahnow where he said the most important thing on a work van is the suspension and brakes.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dmar2053 said:


> i prefer chevy but i have had problems with the front ends on almost every van/pickup i have had. I drive a 03 gmc box truck right now, a box truck is 1000 times better to work out of its just a nightmare to park in the cities.


Put a rear camera in there. My step van is easier to parallel park then my tundra.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Ford 3/4 ton extended, 150,000 miles, very few problems


----------



## Baloo (May 5, 2011)

I prefer the Ford E350 with a V10. It does great, but if I needed to get the extend length van, I would go a GM. I thinks it stupid Ford has all that sticking out past the rear axle on the extended van. GM extends the wheel base. I would also recommend not getting too small of an engine. Make sure it has enough power to do the job without straining. It takes so much fuel to move so much weight regardless of engine size, but if you get it too small, the engine wont last as long. Just my thoughts.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys.looks like both brands are split tight down the middle. Would like to buy anywhere from 00' to 06' .but there's a place that sells retired uhual box trucks, some are Ford some are Chevy.... think I need to test drive em . I think box trucks are the way to go, my insurance said they don't cover stolen tools inside a van, only if they are locked in a " permanently attached" toolbox or somethink.so considering the big box is ' permently attached'the the van,I guess my tools and machines are covered lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Thanks for all the input guys.looks like both brands are split tight down the middle. Would like to buy anywhere from 00' to 06' .but there's a place that sells retired uhual box trucks, some are Ford some are Chevy.... think I need to test drive em . I think box trucks are the way to go, my insurance said they don't cover stolen tools inside a van, only if they are locked in a " permanently attached" toolbox or somethink.so considering the big box is ' permently attached'the the van,I guess my tools and machines are covered lol


U need to change ur insurance..that's a biggest load of crap I've heard... box van can be broken into as easily as van.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

For years I only bought GMC trucks and Pontiac cars, guess I'll never buy another car.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> U need to change ur insurance..that's a biggest load of crap I've heard... box van can be broken into as easily as van.


I'm not saying that one or the other is easier to be broken into, I'm just saying what the insurance agent had stated.he is a licensed agent for infinity and progressive commercial auto insurance.for example, if I left a hammer drill locked in the front seat of a Ford f-150 and got broken into, according to them its not covered, but if it was locked in a toolbox attached to the bed of the pickup, its covered.since the giant box that is attached to the chassis of the truck, every thing inside is covered because the box is technically a giant toolbox attached to the vehicle.I don't know if the insurance company's understand the relation of ease it is to break into any over another.I think it just has to do with stats from claims over the years.in my state of Arizona, we are ranked #1 in the nation for car theft and vehicular break and entering.maybe the insurance policies are more laxed in your state. I don't know if you have noticed, but we are also #1 in the nation for crime commited by illegal aliens.they steal alot of stuff , sell it on the black market and run back across the border with our cash that's worth alot over there compares to there currency.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

dmar2053 said:


> i prefer chevy but i have had problems with the front ends on almost every van/pickup i have had. I drive a 03 gmc box truck right now, a box truck is 1000 times better to work out of its just a nightmare to park in the cities.


Maybe the front end problems has to do with the potholes (or tires). That much weight demands good tires.

I scratch the crap out of the box with the low hanging trees...not branches, but full on tree limbs.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've had 3 fords front ends fall apart. Mine now F-350. Alignment done 6 months ago. Haven't hit anything it's out again. 

Interesting on the tools in cab verses tool chest. Friday I'm having a 4 drawer pack rat box, tool chest installed Friday. Can't wait


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Plumberman911 said:


> I've had 3 fords front ends fall apart. Mine now F-350. Alignment done 6 months ago. Haven't hit anything it's out again. ...


Rotate the tires and see if that helps or makes it worse.


----------

